# Changer processeur Power Mac G5 (2008)



## mnkarru1064 (7 Février 2019)

_Bonjour, _
j'ai un *Power Mac G5 (2008) *
J'aime beaucoup pouvoir l'upgrader vers un processeur *Intel core i3*

La boîte du processeur ressemble à ça :




Je voudrais savoir si c'est facile, et _(le plus important) _si on peut ensuite mettre *Mac OS X Macverick (voir même Yosemite) *dessus.

_Merci d'avance ! _


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2019)

Bonjour
Je ne crois pas que tu aies un PowerMac G5 de 2008, il me semble que les derniers étaient de 2005.
Quant à mettre un processeur Intel à la place d'un iBM (PowerPC)  c'est impossible.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2019)

Je confirme, les derniers PowerMac G5 sont des Late 2005 (Discontinued : August 2006)


----------



## mnkarru1064 (8 Février 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je ne crois pas que tu aies un PowerMac G5 de 2008, il me semble que les derniers étaient de 2005.
> Quant à mettre un processeur Intel à la place d'un iBM (PowerPC)  c'est impossible.





Sly54 a dit:


> Je confirme, les derniers PowerMac G5 sont des Late 2005 (Discontinued : August 2006)


Merci beaucoup pour cette remarque, j'ai refait un topic
il date de 2003 (faute de frappe)


----------



## mnkarru1064 (8 Février 2019)

Grosse erreur ! Mon Power Mac date de 2003 !


----------

